# Dónde puedo descargar MTk tool - mstar ins utility -- libre



## domingo jose (Abr 29, 2013)

hola: solicito información para descargar el programa MTK tool   Y  MSTAR ISP UTILITY
para cargar firmware a los lcd  y que programador se utiliza, agradezco la informacion
domingo josé.


----------



## dantonio (Abr 29, 2013)

Prueba descargarlos desde este link:
http://www.sharatronica.com/programas_para_electronica.html
Saludos.


----------



## huggo20 (Jul 31, 2016)

solicito informacion del mtk tool . para sacar la informacion de la memoria flash y introducirla a el blog de notas de windors , quiero sacar esta informacion MANU, DEVID, SIZE, MINSECSIZE, BAUD, NAME, en sharatronica hay informacion , pero solo de los primeros datos a sea de MANU y SIZE , soy nuevo en esto y necesito su colaboracion. gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 31, 2016)

Descargalo desde la página oficial y existe mucha información en YouTube
*MTK droid tools download*


----------



## huggo20 (Ago 2, 2016)

Gracias por la informacion, Pero lo que estoy haciendo es un respaldo de firmware de un tv lcd ,o mas bien lo que quiero hacer es introdusir , el firmware a un televion lcd sylvania , que la falla que tiene es que sea que dado con colores o sea que el enciende despues da rojo verde a azul y blanco y no pasa de esto , esta falla segun la web se saca con el control del tv , pero el dueño no lo tiene , por eso decidi actulizar el firmware por medio de un programa debido aque tambien la usb con el firmware no la reconose


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2016)

Ya decía yo que algo no venía al caso, y es que es una de las aplicación MTK que conozco. 
Esa aplicación la uso bastante para reparar teléfonos celulares, y de hecho google sólo arroja resultados sobre la misma.

Lo siento, por el error de conceptos.


----------



## huggo20 (Ago 2, 2016)

Gracias D@rkbytes por respoder , ademas tu informacion sobre este programa es bueno , pero es para telefonos , y yo necesito es para televisores lcd .
Gracias


----------



## dantonio (Ago 2, 2016)

Fíjate si es esto te sirve.
Saludos.


----------



## huggo20 (Ago 3, 2016)

Gracias dantonio , este programa mtk tool-mstar isputility, quisiera saber con que interfase se usa , yo tengo una interfase RS232 crusada a usb , no se si esta me sirve para esta progama o hay que construir o comprar una interfase distinta.
gracias.


----------



## dantonio (Ago 3, 2016)

Colega no tengo la respuesta a tu consulta, pues resulta que nunca he llegado a utilizar dicho 
programa a pesar de haberlo descargado de la Web seguramente hace muchísimo tiempo 
atrás.
Te sugeriría esperar a que algún colega con experiencia en este tema te ayude, de lo contrario,
más adelante dirígete por ejemplo a este link y realiza esta misma consulta allí:

http://isytec.net/manual-de-sp-flashtools-en-espanol-terminales-mediatek/

Saludos.


----------



## huggo20 (Ago 3, 2016)

Este interfase uso, rs232 db 9 crusado a usb


----------

